# long term rental required in costa del sol



## barney (Aug 19, 2008)

hi we are looking for a long term rental inland not too far fully furnished indefinately.

We are looking for somewhere between 250 euros and 350 e per month.

If anyone has a property could you please pm me or email some pictures

thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

barney said:


> hi we are looking for a long term rental inland not too far fully furnished indefinately.
> 
> We are looking for somewhere between 250 euros and 350 e per month.
> 
> ...


You will be very lucky to find a decent property for that amount on the CDS.
Start thinking 500 - 600 euros per month lowest round here for a small apartment in an urb, shared pool, lots of comings and goings.
Long-term rental contracts last for eleven months renewable.


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

I agree, you are unlikey to find anything decent for under 500pm. Although, there is a thread from a few months ago ref: moving to Spain or similar, where someone has/had a house in the country for around 400 I think. Here in Mijas, we have a 2 bed house on an urbanisation for 575, with shared pool, tennis court, lovely views. I met some people last week who rented outside Torrox up the mountainside for 375 with loads of trees and land. 
There are plenty of estate agents around who are very helpful.
If you are prepared to pay 500-600 you will be spoilt for choice. Try Frigiliana, Mijas, Torrox. Anywhere inland about 20km in starts to get really cheap.
Good luck. If you want names of good English speaking agents, pm me and I will let you have them.





barney said:


> hi we are looking for a long term rental inland not too far fully furnished indefinately.
> 
> We are looking for somewhere between 250 euros and 350 e per month.
> 
> ...


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

*CDS Property*

Your budget does seem a little on the low side, so I would seriously question the quality and legality of anything that you were likely to be offered in this price range.
If you ARE lucky enough to find something then please ensure that you get a fully legal "Vivienda" contract in BOTH English and Spanish, or you could end up being done over.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

djfwells said:


> Your budget does seem a little on the low side, so I would seriously question the quality and legality of anything that you were likely to be offered in this price range.
> If you ARE lucky enough to find something then please ensure that you get a fully legal "Vivienda" contract in BOTH English and Spanish, or you could end up being done over.



You will be extremely lucky if you are offered a Vivienda contract especially at the low budget within which you are operating.
Most contracts are the eleven-month temporada, at least that is what is normally seen as 'long term'. Such contracts are fully legal.
But you may be lucky.
Living in a 'community' and sharing a pool and other facilities works for some. One downside -apart from the fact of other people - is that you may find noise, 'strange' people and constant comings and goings during the school holiday periods.
Decent non-urb houses inland start around 600 euros pcm, nearer the coast think at least 1200 euros upwards, plus utilities.
You do get what you pay for, as previous posters have suggested.


----------



## SallyShh (Aug 3, 2010)

there's a lot of long term rentals in the costa del sol on Kyero - plenty in that price range and as you're happy to be a bit inland there's bound to be something suitable .. no palaces but some don't look too bad!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Altho rental prices are negotiable, in the end you get what you pay for and if you're looking at a lower price range, then make sure you view it before you move in

Jo xxx


----------

